# I literally only need like $20K-$30K to looksmax to my full potential and the business plan I have will help me get that easily.



## bignosesmallchin (May 4, 2022)

All I need is a septorhinoplasty, bimax, and possibly canthoplasty, I'm in Canada so bimax will only run me $10k or so if I even have to pay at all, and the septoplasty part of my rhinoplasty will be covered because of my deviated septum from breaking my nose so many times from fighting.

Also about to start my own landscaping business in the coming months, so being self employed will get me some major bank, have quite a few contacts in the construction/trades industry so landing jobs should be easy, have good relations with a few successful business owners in my area and my dad is one of the best contractors in my county, plus my uncle owns a few airbnbs and is going to expand on that, so I'd be the first guy he calls to take care of any landscaping needs, pretty much all I need to get started is a truck for around $5k and a few more tools, have a buddy that will set me up to market my business/build a website for a good deal too, so things are looking up for me, I'm so fuckin excited honestly, I've been depressed for years and had been living with my mom who is an asshole that shows no ounce of affection and acts like a crab in a bucket only trying to drag me down, so I quit smoking weed (had been smoking 24/7 for 5 years since my 15th birthday, mom has been enabling me since then giving me free weed every day and seen no issue with it despite me being a depressed piece of shit who dropped out of school to stay home and beat my dick and play video games/eat all day) and I just moved in with my dad who is very supportive.

Right now I'm on welfare getting about $650 a month, with a $1400 tax return coming in soon, so I'm just gonna focus on doing some cash jobs and saving money to buy a truck, can save basically every penny I make since my dad is okay with supporting me for the time being since he knows my plans, in about 5 months time I'll be doing jobs for upwards of $5k all by myself and able to pocket the majority of the money which will be sweet, and I can get good deals to rent heavy equipment from my old boss since my dad works for him currently and I've known him since I was a kid, so getting big jobs will be a piece of cake, and all my buddies are involved in trades so getting guys to work for me part time when I start out will be a piece of cake, kinda feels like I'm cheating since it takes others a long ass time to build a business and I'll basically be able to start making a shit ton of profit once I start out, literally went from a depressed piece of shit doing nothing with my life, to a happy piece of shit on welfare who has realistic goals and is willing to achieve them. Basically all I do now is work on my yard and save money, have been landscaping an area of my dads property the past week and plan to put in a fancy concrete block fire pit, concrete garden box, mini pond, and a 3 swing pergola swing set around the fire pit, surrounded by a picket fence, and spread gravel all over the area then place flat river rocks down on top of the whole area for walking on, have been taking pictures of all the progress and am going to use them in order to market my business and show customers what I can offer, I could honestly charge someone over $12k for the project I'm working on now and complete it in a week, and over $4k of that would be going in my pocket and the rest into the business/material. I'm fucking pumped.


----------



## Matthias8272 (May 4, 2022)

How tf is it 650, what currency? Mine is 300 nzd which is monopoly money and it's for a health condition not just unemployment


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 4, 2022)

Me too, but I come from a peasant family, and earning $30k will take me like a year


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 4, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Me too, but I come from a peasant family, and earning $30k will take me like a year


Same bro


----------



## UglyGod360 (May 4, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> Same bro


It's a sad state of affairs but what can we do.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (May 4, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Me too, but I come from a peasant family, and earning $30k will take me like a year


Yeah I feel you man, I used to think I'd never be able to get out of my situation, lived with my mom in her trailer most of my life who had lived off the government/child support and could barely afford anything and had been destroying myself until I realized that I have a ton of opportunities/contacts in the trades so all I need to do is grind and success is pretty certain for me, I'd be stupid not to use the opportunities that I have, so I'm pretty motivated to get my life together now, I'm pretty privileged compared to a lot of people and just never realized it because my mother had been dragging me down for so long and allowing me to destroy my life. All I needed to do was quit getting high everyday and now my mind isn't so clouded and I realize what I'm able to achieve now as long as I work hard.


----------



## bignosesmallchin (May 4, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


> How tf is it 650, what currency? Mine is 300 nzd which is monopoly money and it's for a health condition not just unemployment


Lied and told them my boarding fee is $300 a month, don't even live there anymore either nor did I ever have to pay rent, all I had to do was sign a few papers and show them my bank account, plus they give the other $300 for expenses, considering telling them I pay $600 a month now just so they start paying me more lol. I just withdraw all my money at once and spend it in cash so they can't see what I do with it. Too easy. Just hope I don't get caught lol but I'd be pretty dumb to.


----------



## StuffedFrog (May 4, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> It's a sad state of affairs but what can we do.


I'm nfting maxing hard so before I'm 18 I get my surgeries done and find a jb


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 5, 2022)

mirin the fact that youre starting an actual business, instead of the crypto/investment/affiliate/CS degree autism that everyone spews all over this forum.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 5, 2022)

StuffedFrog said:


> I'm nfting maxing hard so before I'm 18 I get my surgeries done and find a jb


how much money have you made from NFTs so far?


----------



## bignosesmallchin (May 5, 2022)

Adamsmith12345 said:


> mirin the fact that youre starting an actual business, instead of the crypto/investment/affiliate/CS degree autism that everyone spews all over this forum.


Yea lol, investing is for after you have money for the most part, still gonna start investing once I'm financially stable and making enough from my business but it's more valuable to start a business first, investments come afterwards imo


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 5, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> All I need is a septorhinoplasty, bimax, and possibly canthoplasty, I'm in Canada so bimax will only run me $10k or so if I even have to pay at all, and the septoplasty part of my rhinoplasty will be covered because of my deviated septum from breaking my nose so many times from fighting.
> 
> Also about to start my own landscaping business in the coming months, so being self employed will get me some major bank, have quite a few contacts in the construction/trades industry so landing jobs should be easy, have good relations with a few successful business owners in my area and my dad is one of the best contractors in my county, plus my uncle owns a few airbnbs and is going to expand on that, so I'd be the first guy he calls to take care of any landscaping needs, pretty much all I need to get started is a truck for around $5k and a few more tools, have a buddy that will set me up to market my business/build a website for a good deal too, so things are looking up for me, I'm so fuckin excited honestly, I've been depressed for years and had been living with my mom who is an asshole that shows no ounce of affection and acts like a crab in a bucket only trying to drag me down, so I quit smoking weed (had been smoking 24/7 for 5 years since my 15th birthday, mom has been enabling me since then giving me free weed every day and seen no issue with it despite me being a depressed piece of shit who dropped out of school to stay home and beat my dick and play video games/eat all day) and I just moved in with my dad who is very supportive.
> 
> Right now I'm on welfare getting about $650 a month, with a $1400 tax return coming in soon, so I'm just gonna focus on doing some cash jobs and saving money to buy a truck, can save basically every penny I make since my dad is okay with supporting me for the time being since he knows my plans, in about 5 months time I'll be doing jobs for upwards of $5k all by myself and able to pocket the majority of the money which will be sweet, and I can get good deals to rent heavy equipment from my old boss since my dad works for him currently and I've known him since I was a kid, so getting big jobs will be a piece of cake, and all my buddies are involved in trades so getting guys to work for me part time when I start out will be a piece of cake, kinda feels like I'm cheating since it takes others a long ass time to build a business and I'll basically be able to start making a shit ton of profit once I start out, literally went from a depressed piece of shit doing nothing with my life, to a happy piece of shit on welfare who has realistic goals and is willing to achieve them. Basically all I do now is work on my yard and save money, have been landscaping an area of my dads property the past week and plan to put in a fancy concrete block fire pit, concrete garden box, mini pond, and a 3 swing pergola swing set around the fire pit, surrounded by a picket fence, and spread gravel all over the area then place flat river rocks down on top of the whole area for walking on, have been taking pictures of all the progress and am going to use them in order to market my business and show customers what I can offer, I could honestly charge someone over $12k for the project I'm working on now and complete it in a week, and over $4k of that would be going in my pocket and the rest into the business/material. I'm fucking pumped.


i wish you all the best but remember not every rhino or bimax is a good one


----------



## bignosesmallchin (May 6, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> i wish you all the best but remember not every rhino or bimax is a good one


Yeah I'm kinda scared mine might not go great cuz I have kind of a long face so having a bimax might make it look even longer but idk, if there's any surgeries to bring out my cheek bones more I'd be content with that because my jaw is already decent if not above average, I just don't wanna get zygos cuz that shit is fucking expensive, a nosejob and canthoplasty plus gym maxing will bring me to HTN or chadlite tho


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 6, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Yeah I'm kinda scared mine might not go great cuz I have kind of a long face so having a bimax might make it look even longer but idk, if there's any surgeries to bring out my cheek bones more I'd be content with that because my jaw is already decent if not above average, I just don't wanna get zygos cuz that shit is fucking expensive, a nosejob and canthoplasty plus gym maxing will bring me to HTN or chadlite tho


if you want you can dm me pics and i can advise you I am in my own surgery journey rn and talked and will talk to many famous surgeons


----------



## bignosesmallchin (May 6, 2022)

heighmaxxerxd said:


> if you want you can dm me pics and i can advise you I am in my own surgery journey rn and talked and will talk to many famous surgeons


Yeah I will in a bit I just tried to upload some more stuff to imgur to send you but I think my phone is too low battery so it won’t let me right now


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 6, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> All I need is a septorhinoplasty, bimax, and possibly canthoplasty, I'm in Canada so bimax will only run me $10k or so if I even have to pay at all, and the septoplasty part of my rhinoplasty will be covered because of my deviated septum from breaking my nose so many times from fighting.
> 
> Also about to start my own landscaping business in the coming months, so being self employed will get me some major bank, have quite a few contacts in the construction/trades industry so landing jobs should be easy, have good relations with a few successful business owners in my area and my dad is one of the best contractors in my county, plus my uncle owns a few airbnbs and is going to expand on that, so I'd be the first guy he calls to take care of any landscaping needs, pretty much all I need to get started is a truck for around $5k and a few more tools, have a buddy that will set me up to market my business/build a website for a good deal too, so things are looking up for me, I'm so fuckin excited honestly, I've been depressed for years and had been living with my mom who is an asshole that shows no ounce of affection and acts like a crab in a bucket only trying to drag me down, so I quit smoking weed (had been smoking 24/7 for 5 years since my 15th birthday, mom has been enabling me since then giving me free weed every day and seen no issue with it despite me being a depressed piece of shit who dropped out of school to stay home and beat my dick and play video games/eat all day) and I just moved in with my dad who is very supportive.
> 
> Right now I'm on welfare getting about $650 a month, with a $1400 tax return coming in soon, so I'm just gonna focus on doing some cash jobs and saving money to buy a truck, can save basically every penny I make since my dad is okay with supporting me for the time being since he knows my plans, in about 5 months time I'll be doing jobs for upwards of $5k all by myself and able to pocket the majority of the money which will be sweet, and I can get good deals to rent heavy equipment from my old boss since my dad works for him currently and I've known him since I was a kid, so getting big jobs will be a piece of cake, and all my buddies are involved in trades so getting guys to work for me part time when I start out will be a piece of cake, kinda feels like I'm cheating since it takes others a long ass time to build a business and I'll basically be able to start making a shit ton of profit once I start out, literally went from a depressed piece of shit doing nothing with my life, to a happy piece of shit on welfare who has realistic goals and is willing to achieve them. Basically all I do now is work on my yard and save money, have been landscaping an area of my dads property the past week and plan to put in a fancy concrete block fire pit, concrete garden box, mini pond, and a 3 swing pergola swing set around the fire pit, surrounded by a picket fence, and spread gravel all over the area then place flat river rocks down on top of the whole area for walking on, have been taking pictures of all the progress and am going to use them in order to market my business and show customers what I can offer, I could honestly charge someone over $12k for the project I'm working on now and complete it in a week, and over $4k of that would be going in my pocket and the rest into the business/material. I'm fucking pumped.


honestly.
the plan sounds very good.


----------



## heighmaxxerxd (May 7, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Yeah I will in a bit I just tried to upload some more stuff to imgur to send you but I think my phone is too low battery so it won’t let me right now


aight


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (May 7, 2022)

Work for cash in hand and sell stuff on ebay i guess in a family members name


----------



## halo3player1851 (May 7, 2022)

I know you are young but this isn't as straight forward as you think it is, but you have a succesful family so maybe it will be.


----------



## Adamsmith12345 (May 7, 2022)

i just want to kill 6 million niggers right now


----------



## SteveRogers (May 13, 2022)

As someone who runs a “successful” trade business, it’s not this easy, at all.
I work 12 hours every day minimum, working in the highest paying trade in AUS (flooring), and yet every week, we take in around 5-7k AUD, after all of our costs, and paying ourselves 1k each (nothing) (I run it 50/50 with my best mate of 20 years; we’re 21 btw) as well as our worker/s, Bookeeper, accountant, subscriptions (xero, wix, phones, vans etc) there’s almost nothing left, and what’s left goes to the tax man.
And this is from someone who, like you, got in with a heap of connections, have a Dad who likely ranks higher than yours in the trade/contracting/sales stratosphere, heaps of support etc.
Don’t get me wrong, I see no other way to have been in the position I’m in now, with 80k in the bank + 2 vans and a Ute (all 2021/22 models), than to have pulled the trigger with business, but you have to make sure that you’re gonna be super dedicated. We’re talking, zero time for yourself, missing the gym most nights, be always burned out, never get to enjoy the money you earned, no holidays etc.
Landscaping is also a hole because ethnics took over and charge 1/20th of a respectable landscapers fee in AUS.
Honestly, if you’re not prepared to do this (you might say you are, but until you’re in it, you won’t know), just get an electrical apprenticeship, if you know for sure you want it, pull the trigger in landscaping.
Just don’t spend it when you see it.


----------



## reptiles (Sep 18, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> All I need is a septorhinoplasty, bimax, and possibly canthoplasty, I'm in Canada so bimax will only run me $10k or so if I even have to pay at all, and the septoplasty part of my rhinoplasty will be covered because of my deviated septum from breaking my nose so many times from fighting.
> 
> Also about to start my own landscaping business in the coming months, so being self employed will get me some major bank, have quite a few contacts in the construction/trades industry so landing jobs should be easy, have good relations with a few successful business owners in my area and my dad is one of the best contractors in my county, plus my uncle owns a few airbnbs and is going to expand on that, so I'd be the first guy he calls to take care of any landscaping needs, pretty much all I need to get started is a truck for around $5k and a few more tools, have a buddy that will set me up to market my business/build a website for a good deal too, so things are looking up for me, I'm so fuckin excited honestly, I've been depressed for years and had been living with my mom who is an asshole that shows no ounce of affection and acts like a crab in a bucket only trying to drag me down, so I quit smoking weed (had been smoking 24/7 for 5 years since my 15th birthday, mom has been enabling me since then giving me free weed every day and seen no issue with it despite me being a depressed piece of shit who dropped out of school to stay home and beat my dick and play video games/eat all day) and I just moved in with my dad who is very supportive.
> 
> Right now I'm on welfare getting about $650 a month, with a $1400 tax return coming in soon, so I'm just gonna focus on doing some cash jobs and saving money to buy a truck, can save basically every penny I make since my dad is okay with supporting me for the time being since he knows my plans, in about 5 months time I'll be doing jobs for upwards of $5k all by myself and able to pocket the majority of the money which will be sweet, and I can get good deals to rent heavy equipment from my old boss since my dad works for him currently and I've known him since I was a kid, so getting big jobs will be a piece of cake, and all my buddies are involved in trades so getting guys to work for me part time when I start out will be a piece of cake, kinda feels like I'm cheating since it takes others a long ass time to build a business and I'll basically be able to start making a shit ton of profit once I start out, literally went from a depressed piece of shit doing nothing with my life, to a happy piece of shit on welfare who has realistic goals and is willing to achieve them. Basically all I do now is work on my yard and save money, have been landscaping an area of my dads property the past week and plan to put in a fancy concrete block fire pit, concrete garden box, mini pond, and a 3 swing pergola swing set around the fire pit, surrounded by a picket fence, and spread gravel all over the area then place flat river rocks down on top of the whole area for walking on, have been taking pictures of all the progress and am going to use them in order to market my business and show customers what I can offer, I could honestly charge someone over $12k for the project I'm working on now and complete it in a week, and over $4k of that would be going in my pocket and the rest into the business/material. I'm fucking pumped.







https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/18/18782.jpg?1663104441



I caged at this gif JFL IT faggots are so delusional.


----------



## TheHandcel (Nov 2, 2022)

Brutal Canadapill, fuck the US healthcare/welfare/education system tbh


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Nov 2, 2022)

TheHandcel said:


> Brutal Canadapill, fuck the US healthcare/welfare/education system tbh


I changed my mind, Canada is too bluepilled to give me the results I want, I will go to Italy now. I just need to moneymaxx


----------



## SunniMogger (Nov 3, 2022)

Canada in bimax is free if you can get the Ortho to evaluate you for the even smallest bite 
Tell them you have problems.


----------



## SunniMogger (Nov 3, 2022)

But c aduan bimax won't change face like ramiriru only bite


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Nov 3, 2022)

SunniMogger said:


> Canada in bimax is free if you can get the Ortho to evaluate you for the even smallest bite
> Tell them you have problems.


Yea I’ve been to the ortho they said I’ll get it for free, I’m gonna go to Italy instead tho, surgeons are too bluepilled here.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 3, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> Yea I’ve been to the ortho they said I’ll get it for free, I’m gonna go to Italy instead tho, surgeons are too bluepilled here.


what do you honestly expect to end up after all your surgeries?


----------



## BombayVikings (Nov 3, 2022)

don't bother with surgeries, you are a hopeless case


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Nov 3, 2022)

BombayVikings said:


> don't bother with surgeries, you are a hopeless case


How


----------



## bignosesmallchin (Nov 3, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> what do you honestly expect to end up after all your surgeries?


HTN, I’m getting trimax ccw, septorhinoplasty, maybe sarpe unless my smile can be widened with braces

None of those things should make me look uncanny or bogged, the only one that really risks that is cantho and orbital rim implants which I’ll get done after everything else. The rhino will be fairly conservative since I just want my Jew bump shaved off and my nose straightened out.


----------



## Pakicel (Nov 3, 2022)

bignosesmallchin said:


> HTN, I’m getting trimax ccw, septorhinoplasty, maybe sarpe unless my smile can be widened with braces
> 
> None of those things should make me look uncanny or bogged, the only one that really risks that is cantho and orbital rim implants which I’ll get done after everything else. The rhino will be fairly conservative since I just want my Jew bump shaved off and my nose straightened out.


Seems like a good plan tbh.


----------

